# Information on NZ immigration



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I am Mechanical engineer with total 8 yrs. of experience.
I have 4 yrs. experience in Cement plant maintenance and 4 yrs. experience in Static equipment design.
I have IELTS score of overall 6.5 band but 5.5 in writing.
Can anybody tell me whether I am eligible for PR or not?
and how to proceed for PR?

Thanks,
Samkor


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I am Mechanical engineer with total 8 yrs. of experience.
> I have 4 yrs. experience in Cement plant maintenance and 4 yrs. experience in Static equipment design.
> ...


Hi Samkor,

Are you wishing to apply under SMC (Skilled Migrant Category) ?

All comes down to your points score - see http://www.immigration.govt.nz/pointsindicator/
....... and if you meet the basic criteria http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/work/skilledmigrant/caniapply/

Maybe carry out the quick check and post your results and we can take it from there ?

Regards


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> Hi Samkor,
> 
> Are you wishing to apply under SMC (Skilled Migrant Category) ?
> 
> ...


Dear,
I don't know much about NZ immigration so, looking for good advice.
here I list my basic details so anybody can help in calculating point
Age : 29 
Nationality : Indian
Work Exp. : 4 yrs in India 4 yrs in Korea (Cont.)
Married and wife have bachelor degree

Is it necessary to have arranged employment for applying PR?

How is the job scenario for Mechanical engineer?

Thanks,
Samkor


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Dear,
> I don't know much about NZ immigration so, looking for good advice.
> here I list my basic details so anybody can help in calculating point
> Age : 29
> ...


Dear Samkor,

Neither did I before I started the process and spent hours researching Immigration NZ 

Forum members aren't experts in visas, the immigration process or the job markets, we are just people who have been through the process recently or maybe many years ago. 
Many are still going through it now but we all have advice we can give of our experiences.

As you say anybody can calculate your points so give it a go and see what you get - takes 5 minutes and they are easy questions. I'm sure you would want to ensure your score is correct by doing it yourself.

It isn't necessary to have pre-arranged employment to apply for PR but it surely helps your points score if you do.

Personally no idea about the mechanical engineering market in NZ. That is another area of research that you need to spend time on - look on http://www.seek.co.nz for jobs and you can then take it from there researching the companies offering employment.

Regards


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

During my research i came to know that there are two types of visa for SMC.

(1) Resident visas 
(2) Job Search visas

How they decide which visa will be allotted?

Please guide me


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> During my research i came to know that there are two types of visa for SMC.
> 
> (1) Resident visas
> (2) Job Search visas
> ...


I assume you mean Immigration when you say "they" ?

If so "they" don't decide. It's all up to you to apply for the correct visa depending on your skills, knowledge, qualifications etc and whether or not you meet the criteria for the visa you decide you are applying for.
If you decide to use an Immigration Consultant then the choice of visa is usually as advised by them considering your personal circumstances.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

escapedtonz said:


> I assume you mean Immigration when you say "they" ?
> 
> If so "they" don't decide. It's all up to you to apply for the correct visa depending on your skills, knowledge, qualifications etc and whether or not you meet the criteria for the visa you decide you are applying for.
> If you decide to use an Immigration Consultant then the choice of visa is usually as advised by them considering your personal circumstances.
> ...


Dear,

Thanks for your explanation.
But I heard/read that some time immi. issue short term job search visa and some times they issue 2 yrs. PR.

Btw what is the chances of getting PR at 120 points?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Thanks for your explanation.
> But I heard/read that some time immi. issue short term job search visa and some times they issue 2 yrs. PR.
> ...


I'm sorry not heard of a short term job search visa ? 
There are temporary work visas that allow 12 months, 18 months, 2 years or 30 months I think, but you must have a job offer from an NZ employer as the offer of employment is part of the basic criteria.
There are Working Holiday visas and Silver Fern visas however not yet read up on these yet. 
To find out for sure go to the INZ website and click on find a visa to go through all the info on all the different visas.

I'm certain you can't have a 2 year PR visa!
PR is as it states - P for permanent so can't be temporary.

In my opinion you will never get the ITA (invitation to apply) from an EOI (expression of interest) with 120 points.
You need 140 or above to be in with a perfect chance of selection although even with this score its never a certainty.
If you're struggling to reach 140 you need around 130/135 with a job offer to be in with a chance but again not a certainty.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

